

Just Launched: Pushing Beyond: Weekly Interviews with Entrepreneurs - kingnothing
http://www.pushingbeyond.com/

======
kingnothing
A new friend of mine in Atlanta just launched his newest company, Pushing
Beyond. He's traveling around the country to interview entrepreneurs and
business leaders and will be posting a new video every week.

On a side note, not all of the spots are filled yet. If you might be
interested in talking about your successes, or know someone who would, either
contact him through his site or let me know and I'll help you two get in
touch.

